# BBQ Contests for May



## Raine (Apr 18, 2005)

May 6, 2005: Cookshack BBQ School, Ponca City, OK. To register, call Erin at 1-800-423-0698. 

May 6-7, 2005 : Mississippi Springfest, Ashland, Mississippi, Contact: Tony Tidwellor Email: wbiitv@yahoo.com .(KCBS) 

May 6-8, 2005 : 2nd Annual Hispanic BBQ Championship, Houston, Texas, Contact: Hector Martinez at 832-250-7325.( IBCA )

May 6-7, 2005 : 11th Beef N Bird BBQ  CCEMS,  Houston, Texas, Contact: Josh Fetner at 281-397-7844.( IBCA )  

May 6-7, 2005 : 5th Annual Whistle Stop Festival & Rocket City BBQ Cookoff, Huntsville, Alabama, Contact: 256-564-8100 or Email: keyke@earlyworks.com.(KCBS )

May 7, 2005 : 74 th May Day Festival & BBQ Cookoff, Arlington, Georgia, Contact: Freddy or Janet Gleaton at 229-725-3209 or Email: jgleaton@aol.com.

May 12-14, 2005 : Memphis in May World Championship Barbecue Cooking Contest, Memphis, Tennessee, Contact: http://www.memphisinmay.org/ or 901-525-4611.(MIM)

May 13-14, 2005 : 5th Annual Minnesota in May, Cambridge, Minnesota, Contact: John Andres at 952-432-6185 or Email: jbanmdres@worldnet.att.net.(KCBS )

May 13-14, 2005 : 12 th Annual Musketaquid BBQ Challenge, Contact: Mark Gelo at mark.gelo@alltel.net .(NEBS)

May 13-14, 2005: 4th Annual Fort Smith Bordertown Bash, Fort Smith, Arkansas, Contact: Gregg South at 479-648-0534 or Email: spwinds@aol.com .(KCBS)

May 12-15, 2005 : Charlotte Ribfest, Charlotte, North Carolina, Contact: Bill Picozzi at 304-984-2412 or Email: fonzie@isp.com .(NS)

May 13-14, 2005 : 4th Annual Bixby BBQ'n Blues Festival, Bixby, Oklahoma, Contact: Jack Maxwell at 918-296-0689 or Email: jackmaxw@cox.net .(KCBS)

May 13-14, 2005 : Highland Lakes BBQ, Burnet, Texas, Contact: Donna Fritsch at 512-756-8080.( IBCA )

May 13-14, 2005 : World Wild Game Championship and Barbeque Cookoff, Glaveston Island, Texas, contact: Matt Mignerey at 713-818-5507.

May 13-14, 2005 : World Championship Bison Cookoff, Santa Anna, Texas, Contact: Montie Guthrie at 325-348-3826.( IBCA )

May 20-21, 2005 : Bloomin' Barbeque & Bluegrass, Sevierville, Tennessee, Contact:Amanda Maples at865-453-6411 or Email: amaples@scoc.org .(KCBS)

May 20-21, 2005 : 7th Annual SWABA State Championship BBQ, Delight, Arkansas, Contact: Steve Allgood at 870-379-2324.( IBCA )

May 20-21, 2005 : TGCBCA Invitational, Houston, Texas, Contact: Sandy Babcock at 281-356-6244.( IBCA )

May 20-21, 2005 : Lee Cty Charcoal Challenge BBQ, Giddings, Texas, Contact: Kathy Kalbus at 979-366-8332.( IBCA )

May 20-21, 2005 : 9th VFW 8561 BBQ, Arlington, Texas, Contact: Martin Muizers at 817-633-8332.( IBCA )

May 20-21, 2005 : Barbeque on the River, Bristol, Pennsylvania, Contact: Tom Christine at 215-639-8712 or Email Smokendude@comcast.net .KCBS)

May 20-21, 2005 : Bodacious Blues-B-Q Inaugural Crossroads Cookoff, Carmel, Indiana, Contact: Arlie Bragg at 615-758-8749 or Email: arlieque@comcast.net.(KCBS )

May 22-28, 2005 : Barbeque on the River, Bristol, Pennsylvania, Contact: Tom Christie at 215-639-8712 or Email: smokendude@comcast.net.(KCBS )

May 26-28, 2005 : 1st Annual Great American Barbecue Contest, Kansas City, Missouri, Contact: Tracy Satterfield at 913-764-5210 ext. 103 or Email: tracy@kcbs.us .(KCBS)

May 27-28, 2005 : 2nd Annual Greater Hickory Smoke BBQ Festival, Conatct: Don Lowman at 828-345-1445 or Email: don.lowman@expresspersonnel.com.(KCBS )

May 27-28, 2005 : Greenetrack BBQ Championship, Eutaw, Alabama Contact: Herlecia Hampton, PO Box 471, Eutaw, Alabama 35460
205-372-9318 or E-mail: herleciaher@aol.com (MIM Pending) 

May 27-28, 2005 : 1st Ever Meat in the Middle, Perkins, Oklahoma, Contact: Stacy Beal at 405-547-2158, or Email: stacy@brightok.net .(KCBS)

May 27-28, 2005 : 1st Annual Best Dam Barbecue, Boulder City, Nevada, Contact: John Chase at 702-497-3328.(KCBS)

May 28-29, 2005 : 5th Annual Katy Days Barbeque Contest, Parsons, Kansas, Contact: David Forbes at 620-421-0206 oe EmaIL: dcforbes@sbcglobal.net .(KCBS)


----------



## GB (Apr 18, 2005)

How many of these are you entering Rainee?

(moved to BBQ & Smokin' Meats)


----------

